# Disabling DLSS indicator?



## TheLuce (Nov 13, 2021)

I installed the drivers with the DLSS indicator tweak enabled, but I am unable to toggle it off. Tried reinstalling without checking it but that didn't work, anyway to turn it off?


----------



## StefanM (Nov 14, 2021)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\NVIDIA Corporation\Global\NGXCore]
"ShowDlssIndicator"=dword:00000000
```


----------

